# FK1000P Vs. PP Wheel Seal & Shine



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Last week I was kind of bored and willing to try PP Wheel Seal & Shine for the first time, so I decided to compare this two products.

Around 1 month ago I sealed the alloys with fk1000 and I didn't clean them since then. This is how they looked:




























I drive about 350-400km per week, so I think they look quite good after more than 1000km. This was the first time I sealed the alloys and I must say they were much cleaner than usual.

Then I rinsed them with just water (no pressure washer as I don't have one) to see how clean could they be without touching them, obteining this:




























Not bad at all for just a hose down.

Then I cleaned them with Bilberry at 1:4 + some brushes, and afterwards decontaminated with Iron X. This is how they bled .



















And here alloys clean and dry:




























To remove as much previous sealant as I could and prepare better the surface, I applied some Sonus Paintwork clenaser.










I applied then a lyer of FK1000 on the front right alloy and WSS on the left alloy.

FK1000:




























WSS:




























I applied both product with a common foam applicator, as I forgot the small sponges I had at home 

And this is the final result after removing the sealants:

FK1000:














































WSS:














































After all this hard work, this is what I think:

Application: both are very easy to apply, which is quite important as we all know how uncomfortable is to work on the alloys. I small amount goes very long, may be with the FK1000 you need even less product, as it's a paste. The WSS, been liquid, it seems to require a bit more product to cover well the surface, but the foam applicator gets quite soaked while applying the product and it keeps going without adding more product. I have to say that this is the first time I used WSS and I think I used too much product, but I prefered to be sure that the surface was well covered.

Removal: both are very easy to remove once they are dry, just wipe with a MF with no effort.

Finish (look): despites both give a nice shine on the alloys, I think WSS gives a a little plus, but not much difference.

Lasting: This is the reason of this test, and of course I have no details right now, but I will update this information every month to see how they go, trying to not cleaning the wheels during this period (will be hard lol).

Hope this will be helpfull to somebody! :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Be interesting to see how this goes as I have some FK1000P. I'm thinking of doing a similar test between FK1000P & GTechniq C5


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

vRS Carl said:


> Be interesting to see how this goes as I have some FK1000P. I'm thinking of doing a similar test between FK1000P & GTechniq C5


Could be interesting to compare products with such a big difference in the price.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Excellent test of two excellent products.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm a big fan of PP WS&S. It lasts around 3 months for me so be interesting to see your results.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I get 3 months as well from ws&s, repels the dirt well I find as well, for the price its excellent and I also find that once the applicator is loaded you can do near enough a full wheel without needing more, I've used about 1/4 of a bottle and have done 16 wheels with it :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Almost everyone says WS&S lasts for around 3 months, does anybody know how long it's suposed to last the FK1000? 

With this test I'd like to see if there is any difference in dust brake repellency, I'll post some pictures in 1 or 2 weeks to show if there is any difference.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice test here, i can't see any change of appearance from both products used, which one would you say is the better one.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice test here, i can't see any change of appearance from both products used, which one would you say is the better one.


It's difficult to answer... On the photos you can't see any difference, but I'd say that WS&S gives a little bit more shine. I think the best product will be the one that lasts more, so I'll know in a few weeks/months.

If I had to choose between one of them right now, I'd go for FK1000p for its versatility, as you can use it in almost the whole car (paint, glass, allys and lights).


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

had fk on my wheel since last april and haven't needed anything stronger than shampoo, to clean them. they do get dull and dirty but clean up, as new, everytime.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great test Nils, waiting for the updates.
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

great test,looking forward to the results


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

maesal said:


> Great test Nils, waiting for the updates.
> Cheers :thumb:


Thanks Mario!


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

alfajim said:


> had fk on my wheel since last april and haven't needed anything stronger than shampoo, to clean them. they do get dull and dirty but clean up, as new, everytime.


Same here. After having my wheels refurbed last April I put FK1000P on them straight away. Don't use any product on them, just the dregs of the bucket I've just cleaned the car with and they come up great. No stains, no tar spots, nothing.

Pressure washer helps gets most the muck off too. Huge tin that is going to last me years!


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

So just a quick update from yesterday. 3 and a half months after the application, both sealants keep quite strong. The beading is starting to drop a bit, but the aese of cleaning is still amazing.

So this is how the wheels look after 3-4 weeks and a few km without washing them.

Sealed with FK1000P:




























And this is how they look after just pw'd them (no soap, wheel clenaer or brushes):




























This wheel was sealed with Planet Polis Wheel Seal and Shine. Before:




























And after pw them:




























I thought I would need to clean them with brushes and wheel cleaner, and then reapply the sealants, but it wasn't necessary.

I will update again the info when the sealants will start to fail.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the update Nils !!
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

No problem Mario! :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have to say I'm WELL impressed with both products. My alloys are FILTHY after a week (or less) at the moment, and with no protection as yet it takes an alloy brush to get the dirt off!
I can't wait to seal them!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Brilliant test alteclio - I'm a big fan of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & shine, I can't sing this product praises any higher.

Keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Great test. Proves that you don't need a dedicated wheel cleaner.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Tips said:


> Brilliant test alteclio - I'm a big fan of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & shine, I can't sing this product praises any higher.
> 
> Keep us updated :thumb:


We'd never have noticed :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't get me on the topic of favourite shampoo's either.

Did someone mention BriteMAX?


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

FK1000p has to be one of the best products I've purchased, simply awesome for the price tag, hard to beat.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> Great test. Proves that you don't need a dedicated wheel cleaner.


I realised too late, as I have 5l of Espuma Revolution which I think I'm not gonna use anymore lol.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

thats for taking the time to do this - i need to get a coat of fk on my wheels


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

It doesn't take so much time, the most annoying is cleaning very weel the wheels, but we do this every time we wash the car, don't we? Then sealing the wheels (just the outside) it takes no more than 20 min (applying, letting dry and buffing off).


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for doing this test. I do about 800 miles per week in my company car but I like to keep it clean. It currently has some Poorboys wheel sealant on it (sorry Tips  ), but I think I'll be looking at changing to FK1000P at some point soon. :thumb:



alteclio said:


> It doesn't take so much time, the most annoying is cleaning very weel the wheels, but we do this every time we wash the car, don't we? Then sealing the wheels (just the outside) it takes no more than 20 min (applying, letting dry and buffing off).


FWIW I put sealant on the backs of my wheels too (well as much as I can with them on the car). I evewn take them off my personal car to clean and seal the backs every now and then.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

He, he OldskoolRS - I've got a pot of the pink evil stuff









I've hidden it deep away in the bowels of my garage


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love fk.

My alloys have 5 coats on 
Still beading beautifully after 3 months


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> I love fk.
> 
> My alloys have 5 coats on
> Still beading beautifully after 3 months


Only 5??  I just put 1 coat to see how it works, but once this test ends I'll put 2.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just two coats of PPWS&S will give you 5+ months durability


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'll keep the PPWS&S. I might sell it and stick to FK1000, as the tin will last me years, but PPWS&S gives a better shine and it seems to keep the wheel cleaner than Fk1000.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

alteclio said:


> Only 5??  I just put 1 coat to see how it works, but once this test ends I'll put 2.


Yeah over the space of 3 days :lol:

Oh and one of Red Mist tropical


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

How long do you leave between layers of FK1000P?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Crash Master said:


> How long do you leave between layers of FK1000P?


I asked Finsih Kare and they told me to wait 24h before applying anything else on top of 1000P (including a second layer).


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have both of these but only use WS&S on my wheels so a very interesting test mate.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

I find WS&S not that good on my powdercoated white OZ Ultraleggeras on the mini and my wifes 118d Msport wheels.

Maybe it is the BMW brake pad material but I find I still have to use a wheel cleaner and soapy water alone is not good.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

alteclio said:


> I asked Finsih Kare and they told me to wait 24h before applying anything else on top of 1000P (including a second layer).


Interesting. Alex at Serious Performance suggests that it's ok to layer 1000p after 20 mins. In fact, that's one of it's big selling points here...:thumb:


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Any chance of an update Alteclio :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Russ and his BM said:


> Interesting. Alex at Serious Performance suggests that it's ok to layer 1000p after 20 mins. In fact, that's one of it's big selling points here...:thumb:


I have heard always the same but never seen it written anywhere "officially", that's why I decided to ask FK directly. They didn't say that is bad to layer it after 20 minutes, they just recommended to wait at least 24h.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

2Buckets said:


> Any chance of an update Alteclio :thumb:


I forgot this post... :tumbleweed:

Now the protection has decreased a lot, but still being enough a powerfull pressure wash to have them clean. With my Nilfisk C110 is not enough though, so it's time to reapply product. Next time I clean the car I will take some pictures and post them so you can see it and I'll also compare the situation of both products.


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

alteclio said:


> I forgot this post... :tumbleweed:
> 
> Now the protection has decreased a lot, but still being enough a powerfull pressure wash to have them clean. With my Nilfisk C110 is not enough though, so it's time to reapply product. Next time I clean the car I will take some pictures and post them so you can see it and I'll also compare the situation of both products.


look forward to it mate.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice back to back fella, thank you :thumb:


----------

